# Coming out of Honeymoon



## Adrasteia (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi All,

Based on his recent, pretty abysmal, numbers and rising insulin requirements our consultant thinks Adam is coming out of honeymoon. 

How long does it normally take for things to settle back down? At the moment we don't seem to be able to keep up with his ratio changes and his basal needs have almost tripled.

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't think there ever was an obvious moment when my daughter stopped honeymooning, her insulin requirements have just risen gradually all the time.  Don't worry, just keep working on it, it's mighty frustrating sometimes I know!  Are you able to make dose adjustments yourself or do you have to refer to your medical team all the time?  If you're doing them yourself then it's just a case of keep slowly adjusting I'm afraid.  And as children are continually growing it's a constant battle!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

Good luck Michelle and Adam  I suspect it's one of those 'length of a piece of string' things, particularly in a young, growing child - hope you can get some sort of stability and happy medium soon, especially given how active he is! My 'honeymoon' went in reverse, with declining insulin requirements, but I am obviously very different.

The DF has asked me to issue a disclaimer and says she has nothing to do with it!


----------



## Adrasteia (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks Sally, yep we can just adjust ourselves but previously we've just had to make minor mods to ratios, not big basal changes. We've been told only half a unit at a time and wait a couple of days for any changes to bed in but that's tricky when he's in the high teens all night and the basal change seems to make no difference. We're correcting all the time! It's like a seesaw - the nights improve and the days go to pot! 

Northerner - you tell that fairy she'd better stay south of the border for a while...


----------



## Bloden (Feb 4, 2016)

South of the Equator wouldn't be far enough away for me!


----------

